

Engineering our way out of fascism - nkoren
http://smarimccarthy.is/blog/2014/05/28/engineering-our-way-out-of-fascism/

======
Delmania
"Fascism has become the dominant political system of the world". Not "has
become", "has always" Do people not study history or psychology? The
underlying issue is as old as humanity. You can't engineer yourself out of a
human problem. Rather than always trying to tech everything up, people need to
consider the downsides to their inventions. Technology has changed, humanity
hasn't.

------
happyscrappy
>Nuclear weapons have been used to murder around 260.000 people over the
course of human history. The people who committed that crime have never been
held to account

Plus a lot of Nazis were murdered, what a joke. Who the fuck is stupid enough
to up vote this shit?

